# Luft '46 - Junkers EF-127



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is a proposed German rocket-powered interceptor. 1/32 kit from Das Werk Models. 
The pilot is a resin figure from Aires.


Das Werk Junkers Ef-127












This is a variant. The kit allows you to build three versions with different powerplants, another of which I built last year:


Das Werk Junkers Ef-126


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice work on the weathered red, which I find tricky to pull off. Was the plane suppposed to lift off from a sled?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

electric indigo said:


> Nice work on the weathered red, which I find tricky to pull off. Was the plane suppposed to lift off from a sled?


Yes. Here's one of the other versions of the kit on its takeoff trolley:


Das Werk Junkers Ef-126


----------

